
Resolving the “trolley problem” - gfredtech
https://www.stallman.org/articles/trolley-problem.html
======
kozak
"More generally, the goal is to make sure to avoid any trolley problem" \-
that's it. In real life you wouldn't be thinking whom to kill, you will be
thinking how you can stop the trolley or get the people out without killing
anyone. You will be "bending the rules" (cut ropes, etc), but that's why it's
real life and not mathematics.

